
Fixing Random, Part 26 - azhenley
https://ericlippert.com/2019/04/29/fixing-random-part-26/
======
Chris2048
Why not [https://ericlippert.com/2019/01/31/fixing-random-
part-1/](https://ericlippert.com/2019/01/31/fixing-random-part-1/) ?

~~~
azhenley
It was discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19122849](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19122849)

------
aliswe
This makes me think of qubits?

